# Anatolian Shepard/Pyrenees pups



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

I have two puppies a male and female that are 8 weeks old. They are turning into a couple of great little dogs. 
Neither parent is papered but excellent guardians. We are in North Texas and asking $100 for each. 
We kept one pup from our first litter so there are three older dogs these little guys are learning from. We have goats and chickens they are guarding and socializing with. 
I would love to see these two go together as the bond there is special and I think they will make a great team. Please contact me if interested.


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

View attachment 29968
View attachment 29969
View attachment 29970

Here are a few pictures


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Awwww who wouldnt love those faces, they do look like a great pair.... if only we had 20 acres not 2....


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

I know my husband has even talked about keeping them and re-homing the parents but there is no way I would do that!!


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

I wish you were closer... way cute.


----------



## LeahMeit (Aug 5, 2013)

If you were closer, I'd take them! I'm in NW NJ and ISO 
LGD


Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## billy (Nov 21, 2005)

I live in MS. I owned a fantastic GP guard dog my wife and I got as a 9 mo. old pup from a couple in AL. We purchased it for $100.00 and drove him home in the back of our car. He was stolen from us. TX is a bit far to go for another, but I can vouch for the breed. My wife being a Texan would not think it too far to go.....


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

billy said:


> I live in MS. I owned a fantastic GP guard dog my wife and I got as a 9 mo. old pup from a couple in AL. We purchased it for $100.00 and drove him home in the back of our car. He was stolen from us. TX is a bit far to go for another, but I can vouch for the breed. My wife being a Texan would not think it too far to go.....



Oh my gosh that's awful!! I'm so sorry to hear that! When did this happen? I don't understand people sometimes it's just horrible!


----------

